# Estes Park



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

My son and I have just booked a long weekend trip this coming June to Estes Park. He is 11 years old. We are going to spend our time hiking, rock climbing, farting, burping...you know...guy stuff !!! A father/son trip.

My question is where to stay?? What hotel?? I haven't been to Estes Park for eight years so it's kind of a blur. In the perfect world, we would stay someplace within walking distance of downtown (yes, we will have a car), have a pool, free breakfast, and not be too expensive. I googled EP Hotels and came up with a dozen choices. My real question is where they are situated regarding town.

Thanks.
Paul


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'd use google maps to see where the hotels are. If you want to be within walking distance, I'd watch out because a lot of hotels are located a bit outside the downtown area.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

There is lots of great camping in Rocky National Park...nature's hotel.:thumbsup:


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Holiday Inn isn't bad and you can walk to downtown. It is a bit long in the tooth. 

If you are going into the park most days, staying on the west side cuts travel time. If you're willing to walk a bit more into downtown. I'd recommend the Boulder Brook. My wife and I have been there for long weekends and it is nice. A word of caution: most close-in hotels are either on US-36 or US-34 and some people may get bummed out because it doesn't fit their ideal of a "Colorado" experience. 

www.boulderbrook.com


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Thanks for the input. I checked the Holiday Inn - looks OK. I will look at the Boulder Brook too.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stayed at the Lake Shore Lodge a few years ago. It's not right by downtown, but it's pretty close and it's on Lake Estes.

http://www.lakeshorelodge.com/


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

PaulCL said:


> My son and I have just booked a long weekend trip this coming June to Estes Park. He is 11 years old. We are going to spend our time hiking, rock climbing, farting, burping...you know...guy stuff !!! A father/son trip.


You should have a good time up there! Note that if you'll be there early June, it still could be chilly during the day, and evenings/nights will always cool down, so be sure to pack enough warm clothing. 

A favorite area for hiking and rock climbing is Lumpy Ridge, minutes from Estes:

http://www.nps.gov/romo/planyourvisit/list_hiking_trails.htm


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha (Aug 22, 2005)

*YMCA of the Rockies*

You might try calling the YMCA of the Rockies, which is located about two miles west of downtown Estes Park. It's adjacent to Rocky Mountain National Park. For an 11-year old kid, there is a ton of stuff to do. Consider visiting it if you can't actually stay there. Reservations are tight, but you might luck out and get a cancellation. Bonus: while your 11 year old son is attending a zip line class or horseback ride, you can break out the road bike and pedal up to the top of Trail Ridge Road. Make an effort to do so, if possible. It's worth every stroke! Last year, I went up both the paved roads and the old dirt road (Old Fall River Road) on my cross bike. Have fun! 

PeterD in Bugaha


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Ymca*



PeterD in Bugaha said:


> You might try calling the YMCA of the Rockies, which is located about two miles west of downtown Estes Park. It's adjacent to Rocky Mountain National Park. For an 11-year old kid, there is a ton of stuff to do. Consider visiting it if you can't actually stay there. Reservations are tight, but you might luck out and get a cancellation. Bonus: while your 11 year old son is attending a zip line class or horseback ride, you can break out the road bike and pedal up to the top of Trail Ridge Road. Make an effort to do so, if possible. It's worth every stroke! Last year, I went up both the paved roads and the old dirt road (Old Fall River Road) on my cross bike. Have fun!
> 
> PeterD in Bugaha


Thanks! I 'll check the Y out.

I rode TRR a few years ago. 2 1/2 hours + of PAIN !!! But like you said, worth every stroke. I won't be riding this year unless Adam and I rent MTB's. This trip is all about him, not me. The way it goes is this: If he says, "hey Dad, can we try ......???" I'm going to say yes most of the time.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Silver Moon Inn is right on the Northern edge of downtown - decent accomodations and reasonable.

YMCA has the most kid friendly activities in house - but then again you are at RMNP.

Have fun


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha (Aug 22, 2005)

*well, if this is the case....*

_If he says, "hey Dad, can we try ......???" I'm going to say yes most of the time._

Then why not go for the gusto? If he says "Dad, can we go to the top of Long's Peak?", then go for it. Guided hikes from the YMCA, or go by yourselves. Even hiking up to Chasm Lake under the East Face to watch sunrise will be a life-long memory for both of you. Plan on being at the trailhead early, say 400 AM. 

My 10 year old daughter climbed the whole way up to the top of Long's two years ago. She's got the "family record" which is unlikely to be broken for years. 

There are also guidedd MTB descents of TRR starting from the bike shop in downtown Estes. That might be kind of fun too. I've never done it, but have seen them going up when they pass us in the van/trailer/bikes. Then they descend about the same time that we get to the tundra/timberline. Might be fun for an 11 yr old. 

:thumbsup:


----------

